
Unpatched US government website gets pwned by pro-Iran script kiddie - maxfan8
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/01/unpatched-us-government-website-gets-pwned-by-pro-iran-script-kiddie/
======
dekalbcountyman
the title made me feel like I was back in 2011

